

Ask HN: Is this good Chinese? - andrewljohnson
http://www.gaiagps.com/news/article/Is%20this%20good%20Chinese

======
chrischen
I can also confirm that it is correct.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Thanks, really appreciate it!

------
ycseattle
Yes it is. After open the text file in browser, manually select "Unicode"
encoding, it will show the Simplified Chinese translation, and the translation
is actually pretty good.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Thanks!

